# طلب شريط حياة جديدة وايمانى اكيد



## mark (22 يونيو 2007)

سلام ونعمة من فضلكم يا احبائى عندى طلب لو سمحتم شريط حياة جديدة معرفش اسم الكورال ايه بس هو قديم لكن فيه ترنيمة كلمة جميلة بتتقال دايما ..وكمان اريد شريط ايمانى اكيد وهو كورال العذراء مريم وكل ترانيمه عن العذراء مريم:new8: والرب يعوضكم واكون شاكر ليكم .....


----------



## cobcob (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سلام ونعمة لكم*

*يا استاذ مارك
لو سمحت لازم عنوان الموضوع يدل على محتواااااااه
ده هيسهلك انك تلاقى اللى انت عايزه اسرع

الشريطين اللى انت طالبهم بتوع كورال واحد
هو كورال مريم

بس شريط ايمانى اكيد مش كله عن العدرا

للأسف انا مش عندى غير ترنيمة واحدة بس هى " ايمانى اكيد(قدام الايقونة)"

http://www.4shared.com/dir/1704774/656ec283/sharing.html

وهادورلك على الشريطين​*


----------



## mark (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سلام ونعمة لكم*

انا شاكر جدا بس فعلا انا مش فاكر غير المعلومات دى عنهم ويا ريت اكون فاكر اكثر علشان اقدر احصل عليهم وشكرا والرب يعوضك....


----------



## Michael (22 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: سلام ونعمة لكم*

رجاء قراة الموضوع التالى

** تنبية عام لكل رواد منتدى الترانيم**


----------



## sherylady (25 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: طلب شريط حياة جديدة وايمانى اكيد*

سلم ونعمه 
الترنيمه( حياه جديده )
من فريق كورال العدرا بدرياس عين شمس 
انا كمان عاوزاها هي وترنيمه كلمه جميله


----------

